# Java Web Start



## JFRR (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, is Java Web Start supported in PC/BSD?
How I can activate it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2012)

Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD. Did you ask on the PC-BSD forums first? If not, do so.


----------

